# Hi I’m getting really fed up!



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I don’t know if it is because I’m a sensitive soul or what but I keep getting really bad (static?) electric shocks from the van. There are two places in particular both made of aluminum treadplate. The floor of the garage and the threshold of the hab. Door. Both seemingly unconnected to either 12 or 230volt systems. 

Not felt by anyone else, happens both with EHU connected and not connected. I must admit it is something I have suffered all my life (static shocks) I avoid artificial fibres and soles.

It is intermittent BUT it is worse on the van than any car I’ve had and I am getting fed up! 

Anyone any idea why? What can I do? Is the earth to batteries somehow faulty?

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is static electricity, have you tried fitting one of those earth leads that fit on the back and ground the body.

cabby


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the same problem getting out of cars. I now always close the doors by pushing on the window. Does not seem to matter what clothes or shoes I am wearing.

Derek


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to have this problem getting out of cars, it was caused by using cheap tyres, I got around it by holding the car door while/before putting my foot on the ground.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to be very prone to static shocks off cars
and also whilst walking round large department stores.
However I seem to have found the solution.

About 6 years ago I was hit by lightning after it discharged through a chain link fence and my car.

I don't seem to suffer any more static shocks


Kev
they call me sparky now


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Dry air makes static electricity worse so see if you can increase moisture content in the van. I don't mean buy a Swift [other makes have damp problems] but have a bowl of water or a plant, humidifier or an oil filled radiator instead of blown air heating.

Take up the van carpets, walk around in bare feet before you venture out - can work for some people.

Use fabric softener or those little liquid balls in the wash, and when giving the inside of the van a clean, or use a fabric softener spray; increase your body's moisture by using moisturising cream, bath salts or shower gel.

Touch the metal part of the van with your knuckles as you leave - less painful than fingers or better still, with a metal object in your hand such as a key [be careful not to scratch the paintwork].

Friction causes static so can be caused by simply rubbing against another person or rubbing your hands together or over your clothes. This could be worse in smaller vans when there is less room for mobility. You might be conducting someone else's static.

I suffered from static in the last van and it was because the door handles were metal. Now they are plastic on the main exit and I don't get a shock exiting through that door.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suffer in my car but not the motorhome. I have always assumed it is the seating material that is the culprit. If so you could try covering the seating with something less likely to generate static.

peedee


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think if you look up on Google "static shocks causes" you will find both causes and some answers.
Basically I believe you carry an electrical charge normally, in your body through what you wear or what you do, a bit like rubbing a balloon on a surface then watching it stick to a wall. When the chance comes for it to discharge, it will. I understand that is when you get that nasty little shock.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's that Nylon underwear you are wearing! 

The tights don't help either. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

you sound a bit special to me

electrically charged :lol: 

cool :lol:  

AIldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I know it is static Ive had it with some vehicles all my life, but I can;t understand why it is so much worse on the van. I was wondering if it could be the cause of the appalling radio reception as well  

Dick


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We used to live in New Hampshire where in Winter the humidity drops to almost zero and static electricity becomes a nightmare when getting out of your car. 
It's so bad that sometimes you could actually see a spark jump from the car key to the door lock ( it was back in the days before most cars had remote locking). The shock sometimes was painful. 
We were advised by the locals to keep hold of the car door by the metal door frame until you put a foot on the ground presumably to earth yourself. Not sure about the science but It seemed to work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

makems said:


> We were advised by the locals to keep hold of the car door by the metal door frame until you put a foot on the ground presumably to earth yourself. Not sure about the science but It seemed to work.


Exactly as I said earlier, it works because the shock is taken by the shoe, which has no pain receptors.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Have to agree with the previous two posts, hold the metal frame of the door as you are alighting and your shoes take the hit.
Norman.


----------

